# Trumpet



## Bassoonist Student

*Hi brass or woodwind*

*I like to know.........What you think about Bb Trumpet suitable for me? Cos I have a dream that I really want to buy a Bb Trumpet, My friend told about Trumpet discussion. Any idea which best for trumpet to buy a student or doesn't matter?  I'm thinking about YTR1335 or 2335 Yamaha Gold one. but I think I need save a money first after I will tell you when my money is finish. *

*Thank you*

*Cheers, Martyn*

*Take care to all*


----------



## flash_fires

If this is just for recreational playing, any trumpet will do (mine was $75, and it's pretty dinged up). If you are plying for an orchestra, or major band, then I would look for a pretty decent looking trumpet, brand new isn't neccesary though. My trumpet has I think 154 dents in it, and it still sounds just like the other new trumpets in our band.


----------



## david johnson

ask your questions at trumpetherald.com and visit international trumpet guild.org

as far as brands -
bundy
bach
selmer
olds (older models)
jupiter (a good 'newer' brand)
accent is a fair brand
king (an old cleveland model is great, the liberty is also a good model)
yamaha, as you mentioned
some blessing models are good
conn
old martins
calicchio
getzens can be great deals. i stared my son on an old one because it was so much better than the other stuff at the store.

i play bach Bbs and a schilke C.
the horn does not have to be new and can look like junk (raw brass, worn lacquer or plating) and sound fantastic. many pros will play only raw brass.

what is important is freely moving sides, no valve damage, no major dents in slides, and a good mouthpiece...like a bach 7c, 3c or the equivalent from other mpc makers.
there is no magic mouthpiece, just one that fits you. the ones i mentioned are standard sizes.

get all used horns checked by a repairman before you buy.
the best deals are top line demo models. i have two of those myself. you get a practically new horn for less money, and the store runs it through the shop before they sell it.

i've done this kind of work since '72.
let me know if i can help more, and good luck.

dj


----------



## Conductor

Well, if you're just starting, then buy a student, but if you're pretty experienced, I would go for a Bach Strad.


----------



## Drayhn

Look for a used Getzen, the vavles will never let you down.


----------



## Vaneyes

R.I.P. *Roderick Franks*, LSO.

http://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-nottinghamshire-28422192


----------

